# Looking for Composer interested to collaborate in a cross-genre band (Singapore)



## Singaporean Band Member

Hello!

Amateur musicians in Singapore looking to recruit a composer-type musician who can structure compositions around diverse styles of our members who come from many diverse genres. Me and another lady are thinking of giving a shot at a creative music idea to get members of different genre to form a band. 
We are recruiting from genres such as electronica, rock (funk) and are open to an organic development depending on what our members bring to the table!

However, there will be a great need for a structure and I thought it would make sense for a person with a strong background in composition to help distill each member's core music offerings to combine them into a harmonious sound and to help offer structure (i guess we're talking about re-working chords structures here as well) so that we have a skeleton to tack the sounds onto. 

I'm guessing its a long shot posting on an international forum whose members predominantly prefer classical music but I am hoping someone/or knows someone who will be in singapore, who is interested in contemporary music with a strong classical background and will want to experiment (read: muck around but albeit in a focused fashion) with this conceptual idea. Thanks for reading and hit me up with your replies!

* Note: As for why a classical-background composer; its because I generally feel that classical music theory has the ability and the foundation to 'texturise' and layer music more than as compared to other theories and is from which a lot of current Western music spring from anyway so therefore!


----------



## jurianbai

hello fellow Singaporean, have you try post in S.O.F.T. yet? I doubt you can get what you're looking for over here.


----------



## Singaporean Band Member

Hi!

Not yet, because I was lurking around and it seems most of the members there are.. well only into rock music. Guess I'll look around elsewhere then (and take up your suggestion as well.) Thank you


----------



## designbox91

Hi,

I am a classical composer.Please contact me for further details


----------

